# Uni Xonar unterschiede + Low Latency Installation



## Nyuki (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo.
Ich besitze eine Xonar DG.
1. Zum normalen Asus Xonar DG treiber, wo liegen da die unterschiede im Vergleich zum Uni treiber?

falls keine

2. Bei der Low Latency Installation wird der Treiber nicht geladen beim Pc-Start oder muss ich das Manuel machen, oder..?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Mai 2012)

1.: siehe Anhang.
2.: Doch, der Treiber wird geladen, musst halt nur bei Bedarf einmalig ASUS Control Panel (Xonar Audio Center) unter dem Programmeintrag UNi Xonar Audio aufrufen und deine Einstellungen vornehmen, danach bleibt es bei Uebernahme gespeichert und kann fortan geschlossen werden, ggf. auch aus dem Autostart verbannen (also nur Control Center, nicht Laden des Treibers selbst, duerfte natuerlich klar sein).

3.: DSP Modi nicht benutzen, lediglich "HF" fuer "HiFi" aktivieren, damit Signal unverfaelscht ausgegeben werden kann. Und keine Sorge, die Ortung in Spielen ist exzellent.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Mai 2012)

Der HiFi Button ist aber nur dafür da falls du irgendwelche Klangverbesserungen/Funktionen aktiviert hast und mit diesem Button ausgeschaltet werden. Fall du nichts aktiviert hast kann HiFi auch aus bleiben!


----------



## Timsu (25. Mai 2012)

Wenn man eine geringe Latenz will, warum kauft man sich dann eine Xonar?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Mai 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Wenn man eine geringe Latenz will, warum kauft man sich dann eine Xonar?


 
Weil es einer der besten/die beste Soundkarte ist, besonders in dem Preisbereich. Außerdem hab ich mit meiner Xonar keine Probleme mit den Latenzen!


----------



## Nyuki (25. Mai 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Weil es einer der besten/die beste Soundkarte ist, besonders in dem Preisbereich. Außerdem hab ich mit meiner Xonar keine Probleme mit den Latenzen!



Genau.
Doch wenn man die Gelegenheit schon dafür bekommt einen Treiber zu installieren der optimiert ist.Andere haben sowas nicht^^


----------



## Nyuki (25. Mai 2012)

Dolby headphone bleibt nicht gespeichert..?Alles andere schon


----------



## sipsap (25. Mai 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Weil es einer der besten/die beste Soundkarte ist, besonders in dem Preisbereich. Außerdem hab ich mit meiner Xonar keine Probleme mit den Latenzen!


 
du produzierst musik?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Mai 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> du produzierst musik?


 
Nö, wenn du ne bessere SK für 30€ findest sag bescheid, dann werd ich die empfehlen!

Nyuki, also bei mir bleibt der Harken bei Dolby Headphone wenn ich ihn gesetzt habe aber ich nutze auch den Asus Standard Treiber für die Xonar!


----------



## Nyuki (25. Mai 2012)

bei mir nicht.Ich Steck den Chinch stecker raus und wieder rein aber übernimmt kein DH.Bei beiden Versionen nicht.
*Frontpanel*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Mai 2012)

Hast du auch auf, Analog aus...."FP Kopfhörer" geschaltet?


----------



## Nyuki (25. Mai 2012)

Der Schaltet automatisch auf Fp Kophöhrer wenn ich das HS in das FrontPanel stecke.Ich lasse die Boxen immer hinden in der Karte Stecken.Er übernimmt auch alle einstellungen auch vom Headset wenn ich es vorne raus und reinstecke.Nur das Head Phone nicht.

Edit.Der Speichert überhaupt keine Einstellungen egal was ich unter FP. KH.einstelle.Wenn ich den Stecker ziehe und wieder dranmache übernimmt er nur die einstellungen die ich über 2 lausprechen machen.wie auch umgekehrt.Einmal einstellen, das wars.Aber DH nimmt er grundsätzlich nicht mit.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Mai 2012)

Hast du HiFi noch aktiviert? 
Wenn ja dann ist es kein wunder du musst es ausschalten, dann müssten die Einstellungen auch bei bleiben!


----------



## Nyuki (26. Mai 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hast du HiFi noch aktiviert?
> Wenn ja dann ist es kein wunder du musst es ausschalten, dann müssten die Einstellungen auch bei bleiben!


 
nein nicht aktiviert gewesen alles aus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Mai 2012)

Hast du deinen Realtek Chip im Bios abgeschaltet? Weiß jetzt obs an sowas liegt aber ich hab meinen aus! Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ein wenig ratlos!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyuki (26. Mai 2012)

der Realtek chip ist unter Bios aus.Meine Onboardkarte in ausgestellt !!!Also wenn du den Chinch stecker ziehst dann bleiben bei dir alle einstellungen , wenn du ihn wieder reinstöpselst?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Mai 2012)

Jo, egal ob ich den Klinken Stecker abziehe, hinten oder am FP der Harken Bleibt bei DH! Gut finde ich jetzt auch kein sooooo großes Problem wenn du es immer aktivieren musst wenn du den KH anschließt! Wenn ich in abziehe muss ich ja auch von Hand den Harken weg machen wenn es dann über mein 2.1 System laufen soll.


----------



## Nyuki (27. Mai 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jo, egal ob ich den Klinken Stecker abziehe, hinten oder am FP der Harken Bleibt bei DH! Gut finde ich jetzt auch kein sooooo großes Problem wenn du es immer aktivieren musst wenn du den KH anschließt! Wenn ich in abziehe muss ich ja auch von Hand den Harken weg machen wenn es dann über mein 2.1 System laufen soll.



Ich versteh das so das, daß bei dir umgekert ist als wie bei mir...Wenn ich den FP ziehe dann schaltet er automatisch auf 2 boxen um und DH ist aus.Richtig so, aber wenn ich ihn wieder reinstekce dann erkennt er Fp KH aber dolby H ist nicht an und er übernimmt auch alle channels wie auch Khz.Die kann ich einzeln nicht verändern so das es jeweils gespeichert bleibt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Mai 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Ich versteh das so das, daß bei dir umgekert ist als wie bei mir...Wenn ich den FP ziehe dann schaltet er automatisch auf 2 boxen um und DH ist aus.Richtig so, aber wenn ich ihn wieder reinstekce dann erkennt er Fp KH aber dolby H ist nicht an und er übernimmt auch alle channels wie auch Khz.Die kann ich einzeln nicht verändern so das es jeweils gespeichert bleibt.


 
Hab ja die DX und nicht die DG so wie du und bei mir gibt es überhaupt keine automatische Erkennung. Egal was ich anstlöbsle muss von Hand der Xonar sagen was dran gemacht wurde. Hat den Vorteil das halt immer alle Einstellungen so bleiben wie ich sie gemacht habe.
Weiß jetzt net ob das ein Vorteil oder Nachteil ist, bei deiner SK oder bei meiner.
Ich glaub aber wir müssen wohl beide damit leben!


----------

